# Memories Of Taz



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess I will throw my tribute up to Taz. Sorry It has taken this long to share this with you all


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Lovely tribute, thank you for posting it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all these dogs are so incredibly special. beautiful tribute. bless your heart taz, rip.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute to a well loved companion.
Sheilah


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Well done

RIP TAZ


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Taz...beautiful tribute.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*It has been a year already*

It seems like just yesterday as you stood there by my side, you were my best friend and I say that with pride. I hope you forgive me for I couldn't keep you alive. I just hope they are treating you well as you wait for me on the other side. .........You are very much missed.... Jerry, Ginger & Jonas. by the way I think you would have really liked Jonas


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

That was soooo beautiful. What a precious boy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

myshepharley said:


> That was soooo beautiful. What a precious boy.


Thank you.... I know this is an old thread, but I figured instead of making another one I would bump it up for a tribute to Taz leaving so quick on me a year ago tomorrow.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry Jerry. I wish I could tell you it gets easier. I'm sure Taz is watching over you, Jonas and Ginger. 
Your tribute was very heartfelt.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, that was a beautiful tribute! Thank you for sharing it with us. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovely tribute... R.I.P. Taz


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry, Jerry. People never seem to never forget, and never stop grieving, even if they have other GSDs.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It has been two years since you have gone, and you are thought of daily. I miss you Friend...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hugs to you. Thank God we are given the chance to have such a unique love and partnership in our lives and have the gift of memories.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sending you wishes for strength and peace today :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Take care . Im sure Taz is still watching over you.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

A beautiful tribute for Taz. I'm sure Taz is thinking of you everyday as well. A special bond like that last forever. Good boy, Taz.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.

Author ~ Sammie Klaehn


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comforting replies. I for one feel really bad now. I posted this on the wrong date.  After watching the tribute video again, and looking at the plate I had made for his urn. His passing was on 1/26/12. Sorry for the wrong date for this "especially I apologize to TAZ"


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry about you loss of Taz----I really like your video, and posted on YouTube(Mowetdog).

But I've gained something too. I've been back several times because your video is wonderful, it has helped me too.


To everyone else who visits----also watch "Memories of Ginger", a beautiful video with beautiful music.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Wetdog. I am glad you like the videos. I will never forget my best friend Taz and my beautiful long haired girl Ginger. There has not been a day gone past; that I haven't thought about them....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Hugs to you, not a day goes by that I still don't think about my Elsa. I think they will forever leave their paw prints on our hearts.
I'm sure Taz and Ginger are still watching over you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, it will be three years ago tomorrow. "I had to post this today, because I am sure I will not have the time tomorrow at work." It feels like it was not too long ago, that I had to make the decision for you. I still think about you every day, and think about the day I brought you into my life. I remember saying NO I do not want a dog, nor do I have time for one. I am so glad I went against my thoughts on having a dog and brought you home that day. *Thank You* for the best 12 years of my life old friend....


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a lovely tribute and I am so glad you posted it again because I apparently missed it before. I love the song, which I assume was written for Taz(??) I can see what a great friend Taz was.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Bridget said:


> That is a lovely tribute and I am so glad you posted it again because I apparently missed it before. I love the song, which I assume was written for Taz(??) I can see what a great friend Taz was.


It seems like the song fit Taz to the T, but the song was from Van Zant to his brother I believe.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Another year has passed by and it still feels like it was last week. Thinking of you buddy, I hope you Ginger and princess are still hanging out together. It is hard to believe it has been 4 years  ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think we ever stop missing them.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I don't think we ever stop missing them.


You got that right!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce I agree the missing never goes away. Take care. I believe that we will see them again cause if any creature has a soul it has to be these guys.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very touching. I think the music speaks to how all of us feel when we see our beloved friends getting older and dying. If we could only turn back time...


----------

